# P238 Disassembly questions



## Sledzep01 (Oct 21, 2009)

This is my first pistol. I love it. I also really like the ability to take it apart and clean it. I have read all I can find about the Mustang and how to disassemble it but I am apprehensive to take the next step.
I have stripped everything except the trigger and hammer area so far.
Has anyone here taken it down that far yet?
Do you know if those steps will be THE SAME as the Mustang?

Here are some pics I took over the last few days while cleaning it.

http://sledzep.smugmug.com/Sports/SigSauer-P238/10681056_wmyX9#743671653_ok3F3

Sled


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Read the manual that came with the gun - It is a P238 not a Mustang.

If you did not get a manual go to http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/OwnerManual.aspx

Also Sig has maintenance training at http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/MaintenanceGuides.aspx

The pics look as though you have taken it down as much as is needed. If you want to clean deeper try a product like Birchwood Casey Synthetic Safe Gun Scrubber instead of disassembling the whole gun.:smt023.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sledzep01 said:


> Do you know if those steps will be THE SAME as the Mustang?


No, given the added parts of 238's removable main spring housing, it's going to be a little different.


----------



## Sledzep01 (Oct 21, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Read the manual that came with the gun - It is a P238 not a Mustang.
> 
> If you did not get a manual go to http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/OwnerManual.aspx
> 
> ...


Thnx, I have the manual and was looking for insight into how to actually take the trigger and hammer mechanisms out and then successfully put them back together.
Since it is so close to the mustang I thought someof the Mustang owners might also have one and could share their knowledge.

Sled


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

If you want to take the trigger and hammer mechanisms apart I'd suggest getting your hands on an armorers guide for the P238. Step by step instructions with photo's.

I recently converted my Sig P229 from DAK to DA/SA and found a P226 armorers guide that worked for me.


----------



## Sledzep01 (Oct 21, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> If you want to take the trigger and hammer mechanisms apart I'd suggest getting your hands on an armorers guide for the P238. Step by step instructions with photo's.
> 
> I recently converted my Sig P229 from DAK to DA/SA and found a P226 armorers guide that worked for me.


Thank you for the guidance. I am looking but have not found one for the P238 yet.

Sled


----------

